
What is average equity offered to first employee? (14 hours per day working) - jmtame

======
jmtame
The position is mostly integration (Flash and Web), marketing, design, and
usability. I'm pretty good at all of them.

No venture-backing (only angel funded).

------
Todd
If you're not a founder, it can be surprisingly low. If you're the first and
you're in at least a quasi-development role, I'd expect at least 1%.

